# Emerson 42'' TV as computer monitor



## godsp33d (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok i have an Emerson 42' TV
http://www.blogcatalog.com/blog/tv-parts-tv-lamps-deals-on-hdtvs/b44e3094ce0b97f5ec2baa8d9a18ad3d

and i would like to use it as a computer monitor. Generally hooking up a tv as a computer monitor is no problem these days because they usually have a VGA port on them. Sad to say it, mine does not.

So i purchased 2 cables to try and work this out.

cable 1)
VGA -> Composite/S.Video
http://www.comesource.com/storeweb/images/VGA-RCASVideo.jpg

I used a composite cable to connect this to the ports on the tv. Iv yet to try the S.Video

cable 2)
VGA -> HDMI Male
http://www.blueunplugged.com/dbimgs/HDMI-VGA-Male-prod.gif

anyways, I have tried both cords and havnt had any luck. I have been trying to select the source on my TV however it replies that their is no connection.

I assumed the VGA to HDMI wouldnt work anyways without a converter box to convert analog to digital but i bought it on ebay for 4 bucks so whatever.

any ideas anyone?


----------

